

The Story Behind Kickstarter Stats - flippyhead
http://www.appsblogger.com/behind-kickstarter-crowdfunding-stats/

======
Articulate
This is a great article, I particularly like how you admitted your mistakes
and then showed the level of analysis it took to understand how to make the
data say something honest and useful. Very good work here- compliments for
getting a critic to be an ally (the statistics guy).

~~~
HistoryInAction
Interestingly, seems to be old-ish (June '12) according to some of the FB
comments dated from then and the time references on the infographics at the
bottom.

------
UberMouse
Those "Tweet This" buttons littering the text are rather distracting.

------
JonSkeptic
They forgot that making the front page on HN gives you 100% chance of
funding....

